# Essere traditi. Crollo di un progetto. Come reagire?



## Old Sintesi (27 Ottobre 2008)

Un saluto a tutto il forum. Questo è il mio primo post.
Abito in Veneto ed ho 30 anni. Mi chiamo Luca.
Vi scrivo per un problema.
Esco da una relazione durata oltre 6 anni. Casa acquistata; arredamento quasi completato. In procinto di iniziare una convinvenza. Senonchè, la scorsa estate emerge una rete sottile di bugie. Un primo tradimento da parte di lei, risalente ad un anno e mezzo prima. Fatalità subito dopo l'acquisto della casa: con un collega di lavoro, anch'egli fidanzato (poi ho saputo che fu trasferito presso altra sede). Sarò sincero. Io avevo notato un cambiamento nei suoi atteggiamenti. Le avevo anche chiesto - ingenuamente: avrei dovuto indagare - se c'era un altro; lei aveva sempre negato pur guardandomi negli occhi ed io mi ero fidato. Avevo creduto di essere io la causa del suo malessere. Ho sofferto molto; ma poi la storia è ripresa come prima. Abbiamo acquistato il mobilio (mancava solo la cucina: dovevamo ordinarla). Lo scorso Giugno mi disse che sarebbe uscita una sera con una amica. Invece si era incontrata con un altro uomo, conosciuto qualche tempo prima in internet (Skype) e si erano baciati.
Dopo due settimane ci siamo lasciati. Dolore e sofferenza. Mi sono sentito preso in giro, umiliato, mortificato. Vedere crollare un progetto in cui credevi, non è certamente facile. Perdi tutti i punti di riferimento.
Adesso, ammesso e non concesso che il rapporto possa essersi esaurito per una serie di fattori o di circostanze; ammesso e non concesso che se fossimo tutti onesti, non esisterebbe il tradimento in quanto tale, mi chiedo come si possa recuperare la fiducia in se stessi prima che nelle altre persone. Tenete presente questo: il primo tradimento mi era stato confessato per telefono. Io le avevo fatto capire che il rapporto si sarebbe potuto recuperare; che sarebbe stato giusto stare vicini per capire se c'era ancora qualcosa che ci poteva tenere uniti. Non mi andava di buttare via 6 anni di relazione in pochi secondi, a caldo. Da parte mia massima predisposizione al dialogo. Dopodichè la confessione del secondo tradimento. Perchè non dirmi tutto subito? Perchè la verità a rate che fa ancora più male?
Sono passati quattro mesi da allora, ma a fasi alterne cado in una sorta di profonda angoscia e di sfiducia nelle mie possibilità. Ho cambiato i ritmi di vita, ho rinnovato il guardaroba. Esco il Venerdì sera: vado nei locali frequentati dai miei coetanei. Devo ringraziare alcuni amici che si sono dimostrati veramente tali. Ma sento che mi manca qualcosa. Forse non ho ancora raggiunto del tutto un nuovo equilibrio. Voi cosa dite?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (27 Ottobre 2008)

non disperarti.
Ti ha tradito per un altro uomo, la cosa migliore che poteva capitarti è già accaduta: vi siete lasciati.

Gira pagina, sei giovane e non penso avrai grossi problemi a rifarti una vita.

ciao.


----------



## Grande82 (27 Ottobre 2008)

Vorrei scriverti due cosa:una è una risposta, l'altra una speranza.
La risposta: a volte si confessa 'a rate' e soprattutto si confessa per provocare reazioni, per scatenare qualcosa che si ritiene sopito da troppo. Probabilemnte lei voleva vederti arrabbiato voleva sentire che avresti lottato per lei o l'avresti trattata male, chissà, certo non era il comportamento maturo di una donna che si accinge a condividere una vita a due. I perchè sono difficili da capire, quel che vedo è che non ti lasci ancora andare, non sei ancora in convalescenza a casa, bensì in ospedale, dopo l'operazione, attendi di essere dimesso. In questa vita, caro luca, tu solo puoi dimetterti e entrare in convalescenza. Molla. Smetti di pensare a lei, smetti di domandarti, inizia a vivere per te, tira fuori le emozioni e rimetti in gioco non solo il corpo ma anche le emozioni, i sentimenti.
LA speranza: proprio un paio di giorni fa un'amica mi raccontava di una sua conoscente che ha scoperto la doppia vita del fidanzato a poche settimane dal matrimonio fissato. Uscitane distrutta sembrava non potersi più fidare. A distanza di 12mesi ha incontrato un uomo innamorato, l'ha sposato e aspetta il loro primo figlio. La vita segue strade imperscrutabili, ma direi ben definite. Abbi fiducia, verrà il momento giusto.
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Old tormentata79 (27 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Un saluto a tutto il forum. Questo è il mio primo post.
> Abito in Veneto ed ho 30 anni. Mi chiamo Luca.
> Vi scrivo per un problema.
> Esco da una relazione durata oltre 6 anni. Casa acquistata; arredamento quasi completato. In procinto di iniziare una convinvenza. Senonchè, la scorsa estate emerge una rete sottile di bugie. Un primo tradimento da parte di lei, risalente ad un anno e mezzo prima. Fatalità subito dopo l'acquisto della casa: con un collega di lavoro, anch'egli fidanzato (poi ho saputo che fu trasferito presso altra sede). Sarò sincero. Io avevo notato un cambiamento nei suoi atteggiamenti. Le avevo anche chiesto - ingenuamente: avrei dovuto indagare - se c'era un altro; lei aveva sempre negato pur guardandomi negli occhi ed io mi ero fidato. Avevo creduto di essere io la causa del suo malessere. Ho sofferto molto; ma poi la storia è ripresa come prima. Abbiamo acquistato il mobilio (mancava solo la cucina: dovevamo ordinarla). Lo scorso Giugno mi disse che sarebbe uscita una sera con una amica. Invece si era incontrata con un altro uomo, conosciuto qualche tempo prima in internet (Skype) e si erano baciati.
> ...


OK, vi siete lasciati ma lei come si comporta ora? Voglio dire, in questi 4 mesi si è fatta mai sentire, ti ha chiesto perdono, sta facendo qualcosa, oppure non ti chiama nemmeno???


----------



## Old Sintesi (27 Ottobre 2008)

tormentata79 ha detto:


> OK, vi siete lasciati ma lei come si comporta ora? Voglio dire, in questi 4 mesi si è fatta mai sentire, ti ha chiesto perdono, sta facendo qualcosa, oppure non ti chiama nemmeno???


Ci siamo sentiti qualche volta per la questione economico - giuridica  riguardante la casa in comunione. I contatti sono stati sporadici e prevalentemente via email, in quanto ha cambiato il numero di telefono cellulare. Mi ha telefonato un paio di volte dalla sua vecchia utenza (evidentemente ha conservato la sim) e dal cellulare del padre. Non mi ha dato ulteriori spiegazioni sui motivi del tradimento. Mi ricordo bene due frasi che mi ha detto (testuali parole): "Mi dispiace perchè ti sto facendo soffrire, ma non per quello che ho fatto. Se tornassi indietro lo rifarei comunque."; "La storia non può andare avanti dopo un tradimento. Non riesco a tollerarlo." Questo è quanto.


----------



## Old Sintesi (27 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Vorrei scriverti due cosa:una è una risposta, l'altra una speranza.
> La risposta: a volte si confessa 'a rate' e soprattutto si confessa per provocare reazioni, per scatenare qualcosa che si ritiene sopito da troppo. Probabilemnte lei voleva vederti arrabbiato voleva sentire che avresti lottato per lei o l'avresti trattata male, chissà, certo non era il comportamento maturo di una donna che si accinge a condividere una vita a due. I perchè sono difficili da capire, quel che vedo è che non ti lasci ancora andare, non sei ancora in convalescenza a casa, bensì in ospedale, dopo l'operazione, attendi di essere dimesso. In questa vita, caro luca, tu solo puoi dimetterti e entrare in convalescenza. Molla. Smetti di pensare a lei, smetti di domandarti, inizia a vivere per te, tira fuori le emozioni e rimetti in gioco non solo il corpo ma anche le emozioni, i sentimenti.


Ti ringrazio per la risposta. Il problema è riuscire a trovare la medicina giusta per la guarigione. So che non è facile e che tutto dipende da me. Sono consapevole del fatto che si misura la forza di una persona non da quello che le è capitato, ma da come ha reagito alle avversità. Ma ripeto: non è facile. Tra l'altro a Settembre ho dovuto affrontare anche la malattia di mia madre e siamo solo all'inizio di un lungo percorso... Un brutto periodo.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Un Sono passati quattro mesi da allora, ma a fasi alterne cado in una sorta di profonda angoscia e di sfiducia nelle mie possibilità. Ho cambiato i ritmi di vita, ho rinnovato il guardaroba. Esco il Venerdì sera: vado nei locali frequentati dai miei coetanei. Devo ringraziare alcuni amici che si sono dimostrati veramente tali. Ma sento che mi manca qualcosa. Forse non ho ancora raggiunto del tutto un nuovo equilibrio. Voi cosa dite?


 
Luca, benvenuto.

Per quel che serve, ti do' un forte abbraccio.

Una domanda: avete mai parlato di matrimonio? Se si, perché non si è arrivati a tanto? Se no, come mai?

Bacio!


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Un saluto a tutto il forum. Questo è il mio primo post.
> Abito in Veneto ed ho 30 anni. Mi chiamo Luca.
> Vi scrivo per un problema.
> Esco da una relazione durata oltre 6 anni. Casa acquistata; arredamento quasi completato. In procinto di iniziare una convinvenza. Senonchè, la scorsa estate emerge una rete sottile di bugie. Un primo tradimento da parte di lei, risalente ad un anno e mezzo prima. Fatalità subito dopo l'acquisto della casa: con un collega di lavoro, anch'egli fidanzato (poi ho saputo che fu trasferito presso altra sede). Sarò sincero. Io avevo notato un cambiamento nei suoi atteggiamenti. Le avevo anche chiesto - ingenuamente: avrei dovuto indagare - se c'era un altro; lei aveva sempre negato pur guardandomi negli occhi ed io mi ero fidato. Avevo creduto di essere io la causa del suo malessere. Ho sofferto molto; ma poi la storia è ripresa come prima. Abbiamo acquistato il mobilio (mancava solo la cucina: dovevamo ordinarla). Lo scorso Giugno mi disse che sarebbe uscita una sera con una amica. Invece si era incontrata con un altro uomo, conosciuto qualche tempo prima in internet (Skype) e si erano baciati.
> ...


Ciao, benvenuto. Se già è difficile somatizzare un tradimento, lo è maggiormente dopo il secondo, in particolar modo se sempre 'regalato' dalla stessa persona. Tra le varie esperienze di vita, ho provato anche questa.
Grazie a Dio, non tutte le fanciulle sono così ridotte: evita di farne di tutta l'erba un fascio (anche se è abbastanza automatico, dopo questi traumi, vedere nero ovunque).
La questione è ancora fresca ed è normalissimo che tu non abbia ancora ritrovato il tuo equilibrio psico-fisico.
Airforever


----------



## Grande82 (27 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per la risposta. Il problema è riuscire a trovare la medicina giusta per la guarigione. So che non è facile e che tutto dipende da me. Sono consapevole del fatto che si misura la forza di una persona non da quello che le è capitato, ma da come ha reagito alle avversità. Ma ripeto: non è facile. Tra l'altro a Settembre ho dovuto affrontare anche la malattia di mia madre e siamo solo all'inizio di un lungo percorso... Un brutto periodo.


 Forza sintesi, sei stato molto bravo finora!!!
E ti sei liberato di una persona che ti avrebbe fatto soffrire moltissimo. Meglio così: sofferenza concentrata e una buona ragione per dimenticarla in fretta.
LAsciarsi andare è più dura. Non cercare, le cose verranno, nel frattempo temo ci voglia pazienza, soprattutto per tua madre.....


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per la risposta. *Il problema è riuscire a trovare la medicina giusta per la guarigione*. So che non è facile e che tutto dipende da me. Sono consapevole del fatto che si misura la forza di una persona non da quello che le è capitato, ma da come ha reagito alle avversità. Ma ripeto: non è facile. Tra l'altro a Settembre ho dovuto affrontare anche la malattia di mia madre e siamo solo all'inizio di un lungo percorso... Un brutto periodo.


...'Tempo': questa è la medicina giusta e che troverai, perchè trascorrerà anche per te.
Questo, naturalmente aggiunto a svaghi, amici, lavoro e...perchè no, ad un 'chiodo scaccia chiodo'.
Airforever


----------



## Grande82 (27 Ottobre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...'Tempo': questa è la medicina giusta e che troverai, perchè trascorrerà anche per te.
> Questo, naturalmente aggiunto a svaghi, amici, lavoro e...perchè no, ad un 'chiodo scaccia chiodo'.
> Airforever


 COnciso, concreto e pungente....
così ti voglio!!!


----------



## Old Sintesi (27 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Luca, benvenuto.
> 
> Per quel che serve, ti do' un forte abbraccio.
> 
> ...


Ti ringrazio per l'accoglienza.
Rispondo alla tua domanda. Sì, si era parlato di matrimonio, ma di comune accordo volevamo prima andare a convivere.


----------



## La Lupa (27 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Forse non ho ancora raggiunto del tutto un nuovo equilibrio. Voi cosa dite?


Direi anch'io. Però mi sembri sulla buona strada.
Non mi pare tu debba fare qualcosa di diverso da quello che già stai facendo.

Non è uno spasso, si sa, ma poi passa.


La casa?


----------



## Old Sintesi (27 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> La casa?


Lei acquisterà la mia quota e mi indennizzerà della somma che dovrò versare - a titolo di sanzione - all'Agenzia delle Entrate.

Saluti.


----------



## La Lupa (27 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Lei acquisterà la mia quota e mi indennizzerà della somma che dovrò versare - a titolo di sanzione - all'Agenzia delle Entrate.
> 
> Saluti.


Quindi ci va a vivere lei.

E tu?
Dove stai?


Cordialità.


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Quindi ci va a vivere lei.
> 
> E tu?
> Dove stai?
> ...




























   beh io la casa l'avrei tenuta però...


----------



## Old Sintesi (27 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Quindi ci va a vivere lei.
> 
> E tu?
> Dove stai?
> ...


In attesa dei soldi e di poter acquistare qualcosa di mio, rimarrò nella casa natia. Anche perchè dovrò dare una mano a mia madre con le terapie che lei dovrà affrontare...

Saluti.


----------



## Old Sintesi (27 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> beh io la casa l'avrei tenuta però...


Abitavamo ed abitiamo in due città differenti. La casa acquistata è sita nel Comune di residenza di lei. Per questioni logistiche, a me non avrebbe fatto comodo andare ad abitare là da solo. Comprerò un appartamento per me non appena mi sarà possibile.

Saluti.


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Abitavamo ed abitiamo in due città differenti. La casa acquistata è sita nel Comune di residenza di lei. Per questioni logistiche, a me non avrebbe fatto comodo andare ad abitare là da solo. Comprerò un appartamento per me non appena mi sarà possibile.
> 
> Saluti.


 
Ah... beh sì allora capisco, è la soluzione più intelligente. Dai due città differenti, almeno non rischi di incontrarla per caso...


----------



## La Lupa (27 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> In attesa dei soldi e di poter acquistare qualcosa di mio, rimarrò nella casa natia. Anche perchè dovrò dare una mano a mia madre con le terapie che lei dovrà affrontare...
> 
> Saluti.


Mh... giusto!

Però impegnati, appena le cose si tranquilizzeranno (con tua mamma dico) a trovarti un pertugio per te.
(dove vivere, intendo).

Sinceramente sua

L.L.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per l'accoglienza.
> Rispondo alla tua domanda. Sì, si era parlato di matrimonio, ma di comune accordo volevamo prima andare a convivere.


 
mmm....tu non eri pronto al grande passo? E lei nemmeno?

Ahime' temo il contrappasso della tiepidezza sia che la pietanza diventa del tutto immangiabile.....volevate tutto a posto (vedi casa e mobili), ma mancava la volontà forse di impegnarsi DAVVERO, come facevano i nostri nonni...!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Abitavamo ed abitiamo in due città differenti. La casa acquistata è sita nel Comune di residenza di lei. Per questioni logistiche, a me non avrebbe fatto comodo andare ad abitare là da solo. Comprerò un appartamento per me non appena mi sarà possibile.
> 
> Saluti.


 
spero lei paghi...senno' sai che divertimento!

Per tua mamma: ci sono passata anch'io, ci sono ancora dentro, falle forza che tutto si aggiusta e soprattutto non mostrare troppo i tuoi problemi. Non ha bisogno di altre preoccupazioni...!


----------



## Old tormentata79 (27 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Ci siamo sentiti qualche volta per la questione economico - giuridica riguardante la casa in comunione. I contatti sono stati sporadici e prevalentemente via email, in quanto ha cambiato il numero di telefono cellulare. Mi ha telefonato un paio di volte dalla sua vecchia utenza (evidentemente ha conservato la sim) e dal cellulare del padre. Non mi ha dato ulteriori spiegazioni sui motivi del tradimento. Mi ricordo bene due frasi che mi ha detto (testuali parole): "*Mi dispiace perchè ti sto facendo soffrire, ma non per quello che ho fatto. Se tornassi indietro lo rifarei comunque*."; "La storia non può andare avanti dopo un tradimento. Non riesco a tollerarlo." Questo è quanto.


 
Bè allora, da quello che mi sembra di leggere, a lei non gli frega più nulla di te...altrimenti ti avrebbe detto parole decisamente diverse. 

Si è stancata di te e della vostra storia ed ha deciso di troncare la relazione con una scusa "La storia non può andare avanti dopo un tradimento. Non riesco a tollerarlo."  EPPOI SCUSA: LEI NON RIESCE A TOLLERARLO??????????????? Mah, mi sembra una presa per il culo, scusa...


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Ottobre 2008)

tormentata79 ha detto:


> Mah, mi sembra una presa per il culo, scusa...


 se leggiamo questo forum ne scopriamo a milioni di prese x il culo.......


----------



## Old geko (27 Ottobre 2008)

tormentata79 ha detto:


> Bè allora, da quello che mi sembra di leggere, a lei non gli frega più nulla di te...altrimenti ti avrebbe detto parole decisamente diverse.
> 
> Si è stancata di te e della vostra storia ed ha deciso di troncare la relazione con una scusa "La storia non può andare avanti dopo un tradimento. Non riesco a tollerarlo." EPPOI SCUSA: LEI NON RIESCE A TOLLERARLO??????????????? Mah, mi sembra una presa per il culo, scusa...


BEH, ma il quasi ossimoro "ti lascio perchè non ti merito/non voglio farti soffrire" non l'hai mai sentito?


----------



## Old alesera (27 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Un saluto a tutto il forum. Questo è il mio primo post.
> Abito in Veneto ed ho 30 anni. Mi chiamo Luca.
> Vi scrivo per un problema.
> Esco da una relazione durata oltre 6 anni. Casa acquistata; arredamento quasi completato. In procinto di iniziare una convinvenza. Senonchè, la scorsa estate emerge una rete sottile di bugie. Un primo tradimento da parte di lei, risalente ad un anno e mezzo prima. Fatalità subito dopo l'acquisto della casa: con un collega di lavoro, anch'egli fidanzato (poi ho saputo che fu trasferito presso altra sede). Sarò sincero. Io avevo notato un cambiamento nei suoi atteggiamenti. Le avevo anche chiesto - ingenuamente: avrei dovuto indagare - se c'era un altro; lei aveva sempre negato pur guardandomi negli occhi ed io mi ero fidato. Avevo creduto di essere io la causa del suo malessere. Ho sofferto molto; ma poi la storia è ripresa come prima. Abbiamo acquistato il mobilio (mancava solo la cucina: dovevamo ordinarla). Lo scorso Giugno mi disse che sarebbe uscita una sera con una amica. Invece si era incontrata con un altro uomo, conosciuto qualche tempo prima in internet (Skype) e si erano baciati.
> ...


 
ti abbraccio forte!


----------



## Old alesera (27 Ottobre 2008)

geko ha detto:


> BEH, ma il quasi ossimoro "ti lascio perchè non ti merito/non voglio farti soffrire" non l'hai mai sentito?


 
in effetti lei è stata a dir poco presuntuosa oltre che immatura ed egoista!


----------



## Old dolcecassandra (27 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Un saluto a tutto il forum. Questo è il mio primo post.
> Abito in Veneto ed ho 30 anni. Mi chiamo Luca.
> Vi scrivo per un problema.
> Esco da una relazione durata oltre 6 anni. Casa acquistata; arredamento quasi completato. In procinto di iniziare una convinvenza. Senonchè, la scorsa estate emerge una rete sottile di bugie. Un primo tradimento da parte di lei, risalente ad un anno e mezzo prima. Fatalità subito dopo l'acquisto della casa: con un collega di lavoro, anch'egli fidanzato (poi ho saputo che fu trasferito presso altra sede). Sarò sincero. Io avevo notato un cambiamento nei suoi atteggiamenti. Le avevo anche chiesto - ingenuamente: avrei dovuto indagare - se c'era un altro; lei aveva sempre negato pur guardandomi negli occhi ed io mi ero fidato. Avevo creduto di essere io la causa del suo malessere. Ho sofferto molto; ma poi la storia è ripresa come prima. Abbiamo acquistato il mobilio (mancava solo la cucina: dovevamo ordinarla). Lo scorso Giugno mi disse che sarebbe uscita una sera con una amica. Invece si era incontrata con un altro uomo, conosciuto qualche tempo prima in internet (Skype) e si erano baciati.
> ...


Dico che è dura, da mandare giù, un tradimento.
E non tanto per "l'atto fisico in sè" ... ma per tutto il corollario:
ci si sente come se si fosse stati "stupidi a non capire", "stupidi a non approfondire", addirittura "stupidi a non chiedere" .....
Contemporaneamente, però, si prova ancora amore o bene verso quella stessa persona che ci ha raccontato un sacco di fandonie .....
E, sempre contemporaneamente, ci si domanda con lucidità che gela il cuore:
"ma all'altra .... cosa avrà raccontato?" .... ti viene quasi "voglia" di conoscerla, l'altra ..... per tentare di capire cosa possa avere di diverso, cosa possa averci trovato ....
per cercare di capire
se può essere stata una storia di solo sesso,
se può essere stata realmente solo lei a provocarlo,
se invece è una donna (parlo da donna, chiaro) che può suscitare anche sentimenti più profondi .....
e ti domandi chi hai affianco....
e riesci anche a vedere il tuo "50%" di colpe (perchè le cose, anche in questi casi, si fanno sempre in due, secondo me ....) .....
ma rimani quasi come interdetto di fronte al mondo.
Ti crei degli hobby, dei diversivi,
magari ne parli anche con gli amici ....
ma senti un "vuoto" (colmo solo di domande) dentro di te.

Ecco cosa penso io.

Ecco cosa ho provato io.

Ed ecco cosa facciamo provare quando noi stessi tradiamo.


PS: solo il tempo e la tua buona volontà ti potranno concretamente aiutare ... non a "dimenticare" .... ma ad imparare dall'esperienza, riacquistando fiducia in te, perchè ti "vedrai" come persona più ricca dentro, più matura, o più forte.

Ciao!


----------



## Old geko (27 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Voi cosa dite?


che chiodo scaccia chiodo, stai già reagendo bene! Secondo me dovresti mettere qualcosa di "fisico" tra te e il ricordo che ogni tanto ti assale. Vedrai che dopo fa meno male!
Ci sono molti locali "lenitivi" in veneto che possono sopperire alla bisogna!


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Ottobre 2008)

geko ha detto:


> che chiodo scaccia chiodo, stai già reagendo bene! Secondo me dovresti mettere qualcosa di "fisico" tra te e il ricordo che ogni tanto ti assale. Vedrai che dopo fa meno male!
> !


 ergo....fatte na bella trombata


----------



## Old tormentata79 (27 Ottobre 2008)

geko ha detto:


> BEH, ma il quasi ossimoro "ti lascio perchè non ti merito/non voglio farti soffrire" non l'hai mai sentito?


 
Appunto, è una presa per il culo!


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Ottobre 2008)

tormentata79 ha detto:


> Appunto, è una presa per il culo!


 se ci fai caso tutte le scusanti o quasi sono prese x il culo
e anche il fare e non dire e' una presa x il culo...forse anche piu grave


----------



## Old tormentata79 (27 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se ci fai caso tutte le scusanti o quasi sono prese x il culo
> e anche il fare e non dire e' una presa x il culo...forse anche piu grave


 
Si è vero...certo però che dire ad uno a cui hai fatto le corna : "scusa ma non possiamo stare insieme perchè non tollerò l'averti messo le corna" mi sembra da *******/a! 

Cavoli hai fatto le corna ad uno/a...come minimo digli "mi dispiace" senza aggiungere cazzate varie...e se non ti dispiace non dire neppure quello e stai zitta/o!


----------



## Old alesera (27 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se ci fai caso tutte le scusanti o quasi sono prese x il culo
> e anche il fare e non dire e' una presa x il culo...forse anche piu grave


la colpa dell'amante innamorato è di essere ingenuo (se non illuso) e anche presuntuoso!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Ottobre 2008)

tormentata79 ha detto:


> "La storia non può andare avanti dopo un tradimento. Non riesco a tollerarlo." EPPOI SCUSA: LEI NON RIESCE A TOLLERARLO??????????????? Mah, mi sembra una presa per il culo, scusa...


 
Lei NON TOLLERA di riprendere le cose con lui. Semplice e lineare, è finita!

Ora bisogna evitare i successivi danni!


----------



## Old geko (27 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> la colpa dell'amante innamorato è di essere ingenuo (se non illuso) e anche presuntuoso!


verissimo, c'è una grossa dose di presunzione!


----------



## Old alesera (27 Ottobre 2008)

geko ha detto:


> verissimo, c'è una grossa dose di presunzione!


 
ma soprattutto quelli innamorati come me...prendono una bella batosta e capiscono.....


----------



## Old geko (27 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lei NON TOLLERA di riprendere le cose con lui. Semplice e lineare, è finita!
> 
> Ora bisogna evitare i successivi danni!


si, però tollerare indica una posizione "attiva", un imperativo. Qui è un controsenso.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Ottobre 2008)

geko ha detto:


> si, però tollerare indica una posizione "attiva", un imperativo. Qui è un controsenso.


mica vero.
L'ho capita subito, io per esempio, che intendeva quello!


----------



## Old Sintesi (27 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mmm....tu non eri pronto al grande passo? E lei nemmeno?
> 
> Ahime' temo il contrappasso della tiepidezza sia che la pietanza diventa del tutto immangiabile.....volevate tutto a posto (vedi casa e mobili), ma mancava la volontà forse di impegnarsi DAVVERO, come facevano i nostri nonni...!


Io le ho fatto presente che tra il primo e il secondo tradimento, avevamo comprato i mobili insieme, che io avevo chiesto il cambio di residenza, ecc. A questo punto avrebbe potuto dirmelo subito, così da evitarmi questo ulteriore smacco morale. Lei mi ha risposto che era convinta della nostra storia durante quel periodo. Ovviamente è difficile, se non impossibile, crederle....

Saluti.


----------



## Old Sintesi (27 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ma soprattutto quelli innamorati come me...prendono una bella batosta e capiscono.....


Io sinceramente ho capito che si può contare solo su se stessi.
Non bisogna fare affidamento sugli altri, nè tantomeno si può pensare che una relazione amorosa duri più di un tot di anni. Cadono matrimoni con figli, figuriamoci le situazioni come la mia.
Adesso sto attendendo di recuperare i soldi che avevo investito. L'unica consolazione è che dal punto di vista finanziario non avrò alcun debito, a parte la pendenza con l'Agenzia delle Entrate che dovrò regolarizzare.

Saluti.


----------



## Old alesera (27 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Io sinceramente ho capito che si può contare solo su se stessi.
> Non bisogna fare affidamento sugli altri, nè tantomeno si può pensare che una relazione amorosa duri più di un tot di anni. Cadono matrimoni con figli, figuriamoci le situazioni come la mia.
> Adesso sto attendendo di recuperare i soldi che avevo investito. L'unica consolazione è che dal punto di vista finanziario non avrò alcun debito, a parte la pendenza con l'Agenzia delle Entrate che dovrò regolarizzare.
> 
> Saluti.


questo è vero, io non voglio dividere il costo di una casa con un'altra persona
ma credo che ancora esistano persone in gamba


----------



## Old Sintesi (27 Ottobre 2008)

geko ha detto:


> Ci sono molti locali "lenitivi" in veneto che possono sopperire alla bisogna!


Puoi citarmene alcuni situati nel trevigiano?

Saluti.


----------



## Old geko (27 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mica vero.
> L'ho capita subito, io per esempio, che intendeva quello!


e invece io, come altri,  ho capito subito quell'altro. Tollerare non ha la stessa sfumatura di sopportare, benchè vogliano dire la stessa cosa.


----------



## oscuro (27 Ottobre 2008)

*..........*

Perdonare un tradimento equivale a subirne un altro....così è spesso...se non sempre!!!


----------



## Old tormentata79 (27 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Io sinceramente ho capito che si può contare solo su se stessi.
> *Non bisogna fare affidamento sugli altri, nè tantomeno si può pensare che una relazione amorosa duri più di un tot di anni.* Cadono matrimoni con figli, figuriamoci le situazioni come la mia.
> Adesso sto attendendo di recuperare i soldi che avevo investito. L'unica consolazione è che dal punto di vista finanziario non avrò alcun debito, a parte la pendenza con l'Agenzia delle Entrate che dovrò regolarizzare.
> 
> Saluti.


 
Su questo non ti do ragione. Ci sono rapporti che non durano è vero, ma ci sono invece rapporti che vanno avanti serenamente per una vita...tutto stà nel trovare qualcuno che con gli anni "maturi" in linea con te... ci possono essere i periodi neri, quelli in cui le cose non vanno come vorresti, ma non puoi pensare a priori di non poterti fidare di nessuno se non ti te stesso.
Ora vedi tutto nero, ma sei giovane ed hai tutto il tempo per trovare qualcuno che ti voglia bene e a cui un giorno vorrai dare quella fiducia che ora di sembra lontana km.


----------



## Old alesera (27 Ottobre 2008)

tormentata79 ha detto:


> Su questo non ti do ragione. Ci sono rapporti che non durano è vero, ma ci sono invece rapporti che vanno avanti serenamente per una vita...tutto stà nel trovare qualcuno che con gli anni "maturi" in linea con te... ci possono essere i periodi neri, quelli in cui le cose non vanno come vorresti, ma non puoi pensare a priori di non poterti fidare di nessuno se non ti te stesso.
> Ora vedi tutto nero, ma sei giovane ed hai tutto il tempo per trovare qualcuno che ti voglia bene e a cui un giorno vorrai dare quella fiducia che ora di sembra lontana km.


comuqnue si non è il primo questo ragazzo ma sento tante coppie giovani che si mollano anche con mutui sulle spalle....che casino!


----------



## Old geko (27 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Puoi citarmene alcuni situati nel trevigiano?
> 
> Saluti.


http://www.2night.it/v2/treviso/locali/14.html

poi la slovenia pullula!!!


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Ottobre 2008)

*Sintesi*

Non  credo che esistano soluzioni miracolose per guarire in fretta.
Fa bene dedicarsi interamente alle persone che ci vogliono bene, per esempio tua mamma.
Poi ci vuole tempo, quello alla fine aggiusta tutto.
A vederla da fuori hai perso 6 anni ma ti è andata tutto sommato di lusso. Se ti sposavi e avevi figli con questa donna erano cavoli amari. Non tutte le donne sono così per fortuna, presto incontrerai la donna della tua vita.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Ottobre 2008)

geko ha detto:


> http://www.2night.it/v2/treviso/locali/14.html
> 
> poi la slovenia pullula!!!

















Sei socio di Lineadombra?


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Ottobre 2008)

*Sintesi*

Quasi dimenticavo...  che non ti venga in mente di perdonare l'ex e ritornarci assieme.
Sarebbe il peggior errore della tua vita!


----------



## Old Sintesi (27 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> A vederla da fuori hai perso 6 anni ma ti è andata tutto sommato di lusso. Se ti sposavi e avevi figli con questa donna erano cavoli amari. Non tutte le donne sono così per fortuna, presto incontrerai la donna della tua vita.
> Un abbraccio.


Sicuramente poteva andarmi molto peggio. Ho parlato a lungo con una amica e mi ha raccontato episodi davvero allucinanti di coppie in crisi prima e subito dopo il matrimonio. Quello che mi è successo è nulla a confronto.
Mio fratello mi ha raccontato che alcuni suoi colleghi (uomini sulla quarantina) sono costretti a fare due lavori per potersi mantenere (o meglio sopravvivere) dopo una separazione legale.

Saluti.


----------



## Old alesera (27 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Sicuramente poteva andarmi molto peggio. Ho parlato a lungo con una amica e mi ha raccontato episodi davvero allucinanti di coppie in crisi prima e subito dopo il matrimonio. Quello che mi è successo è nulla a confronto.
> Mio fratello mi ha raccontato che alcuni suoi colleghi (uomini sulla quarantina) sono costretti a fare due lavori per potersi mantenere (o meglio sopravvivere) dopo una separazione legale.
> 
> Saluti.


 
la crisi dei quaranta?


----------



## Old Sintesi (27 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quasi dimenticavo...  che non ti venga in mente di perdonare l'ex e ritornarci assieme.
> Sarebbe il peggior errore della tua vita!


Un amico che mi ha sostenuto molto durante i primi tempi dopo la delusione atroce, ha ricevuto mie specifiche disposizioni qualora solo avessi la tentazione di cadere nell'errore che tu hai paventato.

Saluti.


----------



## Old Sintesi (27 Ottobre 2008)

geko ha detto:


> http://www.2night.it/v2/treviso/locali/14.html
> 
> poi la slovenia pullula!!!


Avevo in mente qualcosa di più soft...


----------



## Old geko (27 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sei socio di Lineadombra?


no, pero' mi piace la pagnocca, anche stagionata ultimamente...appena sopra la 40ina

tra l'altro che ***** è lineadombra?


----------



## Bruja (27 Ottobre 2008)

*Sintesi*

Premetto che una storia come la tua mi pare di averla già letta, prendo spunto da questo tuo post in risposta:

"Ci siamo sentiti qualche volta per la questione economico - giuridica riguardante la casa in comunione. I contatti sono stati sporadici e prevalentemente via email, in quanto ha cambiato il numero di telefono cellulare. Mi ha telefonato un paio di volte dalla sua vecchia utenza (evidentemente ha conservato la sim) e dal cellulare del padre. Non mi ha dato ulteriori spiegazioni sui motivi del tradimento. Mi ricordo bene due frasi che mi ha detto (testuali parole): "Mi dispiace perchè ti sto facendo soffrire, ma non per quello che ho fatto. Se tornassi indietro lo rifarei comunque."; "La storia non può andare avanti dopo un tradimento. Non riesco a tollerarlo." Questo è quanto. "

L'errore che non devi fare é sentirti in difetto o altro, se lei ha deciso di fare determinate scelte poteva farle senza tradire. Vedi una persona decente confessava e poi valutava se stare o andare, chi é indecente eticamente non solo cerca di rabberciare, ma tradisce di nuovo e continua su un progetto che nasce dal fango della menzogna. Ha ragione a dire che non é pentita di quel che ha fatto, perché lei E' quel che ha fatto.... e fa pure la sincera a scoppio ritardato!
Non c'é molto che debba dire oltre che tu sei liberato di una vera zecca sentimentale.
Evita di dolerti, tutto sommato esistono anche persone diverse che nel rendersi conto che qualcosa non va da fidanzati... riescono a mantenere l'integrità di evitare di mentire e tradire. Se poi hanno la faccia di bronzo di dire che sono dispiaciute perché fanno soffrire, quel bronzo bisognerebbe usarlo come un gong.
La cosa migliore che puoi fare é guadare avanti e ringraziare la provvidenza di aver evitato una simile compagna (se non ti fossi accorto di nulla non sono certa che non avrebbe continuato a mentire.... c'é chi lo riesce a rendere un modus vivendi).
Bruja


----------



## Old Sintesi (27 Ottobre 2008)

tormentata79 ha detto:


> Su questo non ti do ragione. Ci sono rapporti che non durano è vero, ma ci sono invece rapporti che vanno avanti serenamente per una vita...tutto stà nel trovare qualcuno che con gli anni "maturi" in linea con te... ci possono essere i periodi neri, quelli in cui le cose non vanno come vorresti, ma non puoi pensare a priori di non poterti fidare di nessuno se non ti te stesso.
> Ora vedi tutto nero, ma sei giovane ed hai tutto il tempo per trovare qualcuno che ti voglia bene e a cui un giorno vorrai dare quella fiducia che ora di sembra lontana km.


Mi spiego meglio. Sicuramente ci sono casi come quelli che tu citi. Io intendo dire che - purtroppo - bisogna mettere in preventivo che tutto potrebbe finire da un momento all'altro. Che nulla dura per sempre, tantomeno in amore. Poi sarò felice di essere smentito. Probabilmente partendo da questa posizione, soppeserò meglio le donne che incrocerò lungo la mia strada. Quella che ho vissuto era la mia prima vera lunga storia d'amore. Forse l'ho idealizzata troppo. Ci vuole sicuramente un periodo più o meno lungo da dedicare solo a me stesso. Alla fine se uno non vuole rischiare, è condannato a stare da solo. O sbaglio?

Saluti.


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Ottobre 2008)

geko ha detto:


> no, pero' mi piace la pagnocca, anche stagionata ultimamente...appena sopra la 40ina
> 
> tra l'altro che ***** è lineadombra?



Lineadombra è un altro utente del forum, appassionato sostenitore dei vantaggi dell'amore mercenario rispetto al tradimento.


----------



## Old geko (27 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Avevo in mente qualcosa di più soft...


LOL, più soft di così!!!!
stai tranquillo che oltre a buttarci un sacco di soldi ne esci fuori integro e sano...però serve a distrarti, per quello dicevo "lenitivo".
E cmq ci butti meno schei che dallo psicologo se per caso scivoli in depressione.
Reagire, vecio! mi raccomando


----------



## Bruja (27 Ottobre 2008)

*Sintesi*



Sintesi ha detto:


> Mi spiego meglio. Sicuramente ci sono casi come quelli che tu citi. Io intendo dire che - purtroppo - bisogna mettere in preventivo che tutto potrebbe finire da un momento all'altro.Certo ma vambierebbero i modi e lo stile comportamentale e se é sgangherato, tale resta Che nulla dura per sempre, tantomeno in amore.Non lo é neppure la vita ma non per questo rifiutiamo di vivere Poi sarò felice di essere smentito. Probabilmente partendo da questa posizione, soppeserò meglio le donne che incrocerò lungo la mia strada. Quella che ho vissuto era la mia prima vera lunga storia d'amore. Forse l'ho idealizzata troppo. Accade spesso, il bello delle pporte in faccia é che lasciano una saggezza di fondo antiturlupinamento... o almeno si speraCi vuole sicuramente un periodo più o meno lungo da dedicare solo a me stesso. Alla fine se uno non vuole rischiare, è condannato a stare da solo. O sbaglio?Non sbagli ma la prudenza adesso sarà la tua compagna nel valutare le situazioni amorose, o almeno questo sarebbe auspicabile
> Saluti.


Bruja


----------



## Old geko (27 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Lineadombra è un altro utente del forum, appassionato sostenitore dei vantaggi dell'amore mercenario rispetto al tradimento.


il mio è un consiglio per non buttarsi troppo giù. Però non è la cura, puo' servire per riprendersi un po', per distruggere l'immagine che ti sei fatto in testa della fidanzata, l'immagine positiva intendo.Sarebbe come farle del male, non essere piu' suo.
Appena scalzato da cavallo non sarebbe cmq in grado di proporsi per una relazione seria, deve metabolizzare il dolore, il lutto della perdita.
Per quello parlavo di fisicità...eppoi mens sana in corpore sano no?
la mente la curiamo dopo!
ah, sarebbero 100 euro per la consulenza


----------



## Old Sintesi (27 Ottobre 2008)

geko ha detto:


> ah, sarebbero 100 euro per la consulenza


Ti offendi se investo quel centone in uno dei locali che mi hai consigliato?


----------



## Old Sintesi (27 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> L'errore che non devi fare é sentirti in difetto o altro, se lei ha deciso di fare determinate scelte poteva farle senza tradire. Vedi una persona decente confessava e poi valutava se stare o andare, chi é indecente eticamente non solo cerca di rabberciare, ma tradisce di nuovo e continua su un progetto che nasce dal fango della menzogna. Ha ragione a dire che non é pentita di quel che ha fatto, perché lei E' quel che ha fatto.... e fa pure la sincera a scoppio ritardato!
> Non c'é molto che debba dire oltre che tu sei liberato di una vera zecca sentimentale.
> Evita di dolerti, tutto sommato esistono anche persone diverse che nel rendersi conto che qualcosa non va da fidanzati... riescono a mantenere l'integrità di evitare di mentire e tradire. Se poi hanno la faccia di bronzo di dire che sono dispiaciute perché fanno soffrire, quel bronzo bisognerebbe usarlo come un gong.
> La cosa migliore che puoi fare é guadare avanti e ringraziare la provvidenza di aver evitato una simile compagna (se non ti fossi accorto di nulla non sono certa che non avrebbe continuato a mentire.... c'é chi lo riesce a rendere un modus vivendi).
> Bruja


Ci sono due aspetti della vicenda che più mi hanno causato sofferenza e che mi causano ancora - a fasi alterne - afflizione: 
1) Il fatto che lei abbia mentito quando rispondeva ad alcune mie precise domande, pur guardandomi diritto negli occhi.
2) Il fatto che io credessi profondamente nel progetto che stavamo costruendo insieme.
So e sento che questa persona non potrà darmi più nulla. Se mi chiedessero se l'amo ancora, risponderei con un secco no. Rimane una sorta di dipendenza da superare con il tempo.

Grazie a tutti coloro che hanno risposto finora.


----------



## Old alesera (27 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Ci sono due aspetti della vicenda che più mi hanno causato sofferenza e che mi causano ancora - a fasi alterne - afflizione:
> 1) Il fatto che lei abbia mentito quando rispondeva ad alcune mie precise domande, pur guardandomi diritto negli occhi.
> 2) Il fatto che io credessi profondamente nel progetto che stavamo costruendo insieme.
> So e sento che questa persona non potrà darmi più nulla. Se mi chiedessero se l'amo ancora, risponderei con un secco no. Rimane una sorta di dipendenza da superare con il tempo.
> ...


 
ti siamo vicini


----------



## Bruja (27 Ottobre 2008)

*capita*



Sintesi ha detto:


> Ci sono due aspetti della vicenda che più mi hanno causato sofferenza e che mi causano ancora - a fasi alterne - afflizione:
> 1) Il fatto che lei abbia mentito quando rispondeva ad alcune mie precise domande, pur guardandomi diritto negli occhi.Capèotano le petrsone traditrici e mentitrici abituali chwe se ne infischiano degli sguardi...
> 2) Il fatto che io credessi profondamente nel progetto che stavamo costruendo insieme.Forse ci credeva anche lei per la parte pratica
> So e sento che questa persona non potrà darmi più nulla. Se mi chiedessero se l'amo ancora, risponderei con un secco no. Rimane una sorta di dipendenza da superare con il tempo.Si chiama abitudine affettiva... passa...
> Grazie a tutti coloro che hanno risposto finora.


Cerca di pensare che chiunque ci sarebbe cascato perché DI SOLITO CON CHI AMIAMO A CONSIDERIAMO PROGETTUALE, tendiamo a fidarci, e pazienza se chi doveva darci un nido d'amore non andava oltre il vespasiano...
Bruja


----------



## Old sperella (27 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Rimane una sorta di dipendenza da superare con il tempo.


Credo sia una sorta di cordone ombelicale che si forma nelle coppie nate in giovane età  .
Benvenuto Sintesi


----------



## Nordica (27 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Un saluto a tutto il forum. Questo è il mio primo post.
> Abito in Veneto ed ho 30 anni. Mi chiamo Luca.
> Vi scrivo per un problema.
> Esco da una relazione durata oltre 6 anni. Casa acquistata; arredamento quasi completato. In procinto di iniziare una convinvenza. Senonchè, la scorsa estate emerge una rete sottile di bugie. Un primo tradimento da parte di lei, risalente ad un anno e mezzo prima. Fatalità subito dopo l'acquisto della casa: con un collega di lavoro, anch'egli fidanzato (poi ho saputo che fu trasferito presso altra sede). Sarò sincero. Io avevo notato un cambiamento nei suoi atteggiamenti. Le avevo anche chiesto - ingenuamente: avrei dovuto indagare - se c'era un altro; lei aveva sempre negato pur guardandomi negli occhi ed io mi ero fidato. Avevo creduto di essere io la causa del suo malessere. Ho sofferto molto; ma poi la storia è ripresa come prima. Abbiamo acquistato il mobilio (mancava solo la cucina: dovevamo ordinarla). Lo scorso Giugno mi disse che sarebbe uscita una sera con una amica. Invece si era incontrata con un altro uomo, conosciuto qualche tempo prima in internet (Skype) e si erano baciati.
> ...


 
trovati una brava ragazza, che ti ama veramente, e creati un futuro bello insieme a lei!

fai bene ad uscire, divertirti, ma rimani testesso!
non vuol dire che non vai bene soltanto perché una ragazza non ti ha amata!


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> trovati una brava ragazza, che ti ama veramente, e creati un futuro bello insieme a lei!


mi sembri mia madre....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




giuro mi dice le stesse identiche cose


----------



## Grande82 (28 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> mi sembri mia madre.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ebbè, non sei contento di avermi trovata?!?!?


----------



## Old Becco (28 Ottobre 2008)

Ci sono passato anche io. Non eravamo ancora sposati, e io non m i sono accorto di niente. Erano gli anni in cui itelefonini non c'erano, io ero molto ingenuo e mi fidavo di lei. Lei mi confessò tutto dopo qualche mese di matrimonio. Ho sbagliato a non chiudere il , ma come ho scritto altre volte mi vergognavo molto a essere stato tradito.
Tu hai la  possibilità di rifarti una vita e di dimenticare il dolore, ma non dimenticare MAI quello che è successo e fai tesoro dell'esperienza, io invece la mia vita l'ho buttata via ad aspettare che lei smetta di tradirmi..... inutilmente. Lei è affezionata a me ma ha sempre avuto altri uomini e io sono soltanto un uomo debole.... 
Comunque dai! ragazzo, riparti e trova la tua donna giusta, ci sono donne straordinarie e innamoratissime, frequentando  questo sito potresti avere la tentazione di pensare che sono tutte infedeli e il mondo sia pieno di tradimenti e cornuti, ma non è così, la maggior parte sono brave ragazze, non sono mica tutte come quelle che abbiamo incontrato io e te.
Abbi fiducia


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ebbè, non sei contento di avermi trovata?!?!?


certo che sono contento di averti trovata
anche se te pero' non sei solo da amare
sei anche da percorrere


----------



## Grande82 (28 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> certo che sono contento di averti trovata
> anche se te pero' non sei solo da amare
> sei anche da percorrere





















 e che fai, mi lusinghi?!?!?!?


----------



## Nordica (28 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> mi sembri mia madre.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
e allora? si vede che tua madre e una persona in gamba!

mi paragoni a tua madre? e un grande complimento! grazie...

mi dai torto?

che deve fare? 

rimanere illuso per il resto della vita, buttando via la possibilità di trovare una persona che lo ami veramente?

dimmi!

dimmi!


----------



## Nordica (28 Ottobre 2008)

*Alex*


----------



## Grande82 (28 Ottobre 2008)

ninna, scusa se mi intrometto, ma quando un uomo italiano dice 'mi sembri mia madre' non può che essere un complimento!!!!!


----------



## Nordica (28 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ninna, scusa se mi intrometto, ma quando un uomo italiano dice 'mi sembri mia madre' non può che essere un complimento!!!!!


 





 volevo sentirlo da lui! non sono arrabbiata, ma scerzo!


baci bella...


----------



## Old Sintesi (28 Ottobre 2008)

dolcecassandra ha detto:


> Dico che è dura, da mandare giù, un tradimento.
> E non tanto per "l'atto fisico in sè" ... ma per tutto il corollario:
> ci si sente come se si fosse stati "stupidi a non capire", "stupidi a non approfondire", addirittura "stupidi a non chiedere" .....
> Contemporaneamente, però, si prova ancora amore o bene verso quella stessa persona che ci ha raccontato un sacco di fandonie .....
> ...


Mi rivedo al 100% in questa tua descrizione.
Ciao!


----------



## Old Sintesi (28 Ottobre 2008)

Vorrei condividere con voi, amici del forum, le ultime frasi che le ho scritto.

"Sono felice che tu sia stata la mia prima ragazza. Prima di conoscerti osservavo la vita da fuori. Con te l'ho vissuta pienamente. In questi anni trascorsi insieme ho provato amore, gioia, dolore. Tu hai saputo donarmi tutto questo e te ne sono grato. Anche i momenti brutti mi hanno comunque insegnato tanto. Per la prima volta ho pianto per amore. Nonostante i tuoi tradimenti mi abbiano fatto star male e la nostra storia sia finita, tu sarai sempre nel mio cuore perchè sei stata parte della mia esistenza."


----------



## Verena67 (28 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi, un consiglio duro: non scriverle piu'. Sembri davvero una canzone di Elio, senno'. Dignità, ragazzo, dignità!


----------



## Old Sintesi (28 Ottobre 2008)

Non sono frasi recenti....


----------



## Verena67 (28 Ottobre 2008)

meglio!

In queste cose la miglior figura la fa chi sta zitto...!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quasi dimenticavo... che non ti venga in mente di perdonare l'ex e ritornarci assieme.
> Sarebbe il peggior errore della tua vita!








  segnatelo anche tu...


----------



## Old ilary (29 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Un saluto a tutto il forum. Questo è il mio primo post.
> Abito in Veneto ed ho 30 anni. Mi chiamo Luca.
> Vi scrivo per un problema.
> Esco da una relazione durata oltre 6 anni. Casa acquistata; arredamento quasi completato. In procinto di iniziare una convinvenza. Senonchè, la scorsa estate emerge una rete sottile di bugie. Un primo tradimento da parte di lei, risalente ad un anno e mezzo prima. Fatalità subito dopo l'acquisto della casa: con un collega di lavoro, anch'egli fidanzato (poi ho saputo che fu trasferito presso altra sede). Sarò sincero. Io avevo notato un cambiamento nei suoi atteggiamenti. Le avevo anche chiesto - ingenuamente: avrei dovuto indagare - se c'era un altro; lei aveva sempre negato pur guardandomi negli occhi ed io mi ero fidato. Avevo creduto di essere io la causa del suo malessere. Ho sofferto molto; ma poi la storia è ripresa come prima. Abbiamo acquistato il mobilio (mancava solo la cucina: dovevamo ordinarla). Lo scorso Giugno mi disse che sarebbe uscita una sera con una amica. Invece si era incontrata con un altro uomo, conosciuto qualche tempo prima in internet (Skype) e si erano baciati.
> ...


a me sembra che, a differenza tua, lei non ti ami +, ma non ha il coraggio di ammetterlo, forse nemmeno a se stessa. Non ti addossare le colpe che non sono tue, si ok, nel tradimento le responsabilità sono di entrambi in genere, ma questo non deve intaccare con la tua persona e autostima. Ce la farai, fatti forza.


----------



## Old giobbe (29 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> segnatelo anche tu...









Io sono sposato, è diverso.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Ottobre 2008)

ilary ha detto:


> a me sembra che, a differenza tua, lei non ti ami +, *ma non ha il coraggio di ammetterlo, forse nemmeno a se stessa. Non ti addossare le colpe che non sono tue, si ok, nel tradimento le* responsabilità sono di entrambi in genere, ma questo non deve intaccare con la tua persona e autostima. Ce la farai, fatti forza.


 
no no, lei a se stessa lo ha ammesso benissimo! E anche a lui!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Si Sintesi, forza, basta lamenti, PULIZIAAAA ETNICAAAA!!! Coraggio!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io sono sposato, è diverso.


 
sebbene a malincuore (in parte), concordo!


----------



## Grande82 (29 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io sono sposato, è diverso.





Verena67 ha detto:


> sebbene a malincuore (in parte), concordo!


Io no.
La differenza non la fa un pezzo di carta e neppure una promessa davanti a Dio che proprio perchè è grande perdona e capisce.
Stai perdendo i tuoi anni dietro una situazione che LEI non vuole risolvere. E non te ne accorgi. E non ti rassegni.
Posso capire il perdono, ma dev'essere chiesto non si può solo donarlo.
Pecchi di orgoglio, Giobbe, credi di poter risolvere e controllare tutto, inclusa tua moglie. Beh, non puoi.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Ottobre 2008)

E c'hai ragione anche tu, Grande, secondo l'intendimento del Mondo.

Ma una grossa parte di me pensa che nei matrimoni religiosi ci sia davvero Dio insieme, e che ciò che Dio ha unito non si possa dividere! A volte semplicemente i cammini umani richiedono dignità, e Giobbe è comunque molto dignitoso nella sua attesa!


----------



## Old ellina69 (29 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E c'hai ragione anche tu, Grande, secondo l'intendimento del Mondo.
> 
> Ma una grossa parte di me pensa che nei matrimoni religiosi ci sia davvero Dio insieme, e che ciò che Dio ha unito non si possa dividere! A volte semplicemente i cammini umani richiedono dignità, e Giobbe è comunque molto dignitoso nella sua attesa!


scusate l'impertinenza, ma spesso non riesco a comprendere bene le risposte di Giobbe perchè non so inquadrare la sua situazione. ma da quanto aspetta la moglie? e dov'è ora lei?
ovviamente se giobbe vuole rispondere ... scusate ancora


----------



## Grande82 (29 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E c'hai ragione anche tu, Grande, secondo l'intendimento del Mondo.
> 
> Ma una grossa parte di me pensa che nei matrimoni religiosi ci sia davvero Dio insieme, e che ciò che Dio ha unito non si possa dividere! A volte semplicemente i cammini umani richiedono dignità, e Giobbe è comunque molto dignitoso nella sua attesa!


 Concordo su tutto, ma oltre a DIo ci devono essere pure DUE persone.
come ti disse tuo marito 'scegli, ma sbrigati' E quello sbrigati non si può ignorare....
Per l'attesa di Giobbe, sì, è dignitosa e anche bella, a modo suo, ma la vita che abbiamo è solo questa, come diceva Persa poco fa. E la sua attesa potrebbe essere... infinita................


----------



## Verena67 (29 Ottobre 2008)

Guarda, io sono confidente che il tempo darà le necessarie risposte a Giobbe, magari gliele sta già dando, in modi che noi non sappiamo....lui magari attende la moglie, ma su altri versanti la sua vita è piena e feconda!


----------



## Old Sintesi (29 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Si Sintesi, forza, basta lamenti, PULIZIAAAA ETNICAAAA!!! Coraggio!


Attenta che ti prendo alla lettera! C'è appunto un'armeria vicino a casa mia....


----------



## Old Sintesi (29 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Per l'attesa di Giobbe, sì, è dignitosa e anche bella, a modo suo, ma la vita che abbiamo è solo questa, come diceva Persa poco fa. E la sua attesa potrebbe essere... infinita................


Giobbe, la pazienza biblica.... Tutto torna!


----------



## Bruja (29 Ottobre 2008)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Guarda, io sono confidente che il tempo darà le necessarie risposte a Giobbe, magari gliele sta già dando, in modi che noi non sappiamo....lui magari attende la moglie, ma su altri versanti la sua vita è piena e feconda!


Non tirarmele fuori.... specie se gli piace la pesca sulle rive dei fiumi!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vado da sola nell'angolo!!!
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (29 Ottobre 2008)

....il Salve Regina l'hai ripassato? (sui ceci s'intende)


----------



## Old giobbe (30 Ottobre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> scusate l'impertinenza, ma spesso non riesco a comprendere bene le risposte di Giobbe perchè non so inquadrare la sua situazione. ma da quanto aspetta la moglie? e dov'è ora lei?
> ovviamente se giobbe vuole rispondere ... scusate ancora


 Ho 40 anni e sono separato da un anno e cinque mesi dopo 7 anni di matrimonio (senza figli) e 2 di fidanzamento. Cinque mesi fa mia moglie aveva deciso di ritornare assieme a me, ma dopo poco tempo ha cambiato idea e si è rimessa con l'amante.
Mia moglie da quando ci siamo separati è ritornata a vivere con i genitori.
Dopo un anno dalla separazione ero riuscito a perdonare mia moglie e incominciavo a stare bene anche da solo, ma la seconda delusione mi ha un po' segato le gambe. Pian piano spero di migliorare.

Adesso aspetto che mia moglie “rinsavisca”. Così a occhio e croce penso che ci vogliano almeno altri due anni. Può darsi che rimanga da solo per il resto della vita, ma adesso non mi sembra molto probabile.
Con il matrimonio religioso ho fatto un'alleanza con Dio, oltre che con mia moglie, e non voglio rompere questa promessa: se non ritorno assieme a mia moglie vivrò da solo.
A parte la promessa, non ho neppure voglia di costruire una nuova famiglia, sinceramente mi sento troppo “vecchio” e stanco per questo.
A volte penso che potrei anche prendere la decisione di vivere per sempre da solo ma credo che Dio non voglia divisioni e penso sia giusto tentare un'altra volta con mia moglie qualora lei decidesse di ritornare con me.
Nonostante tutto, amo ancora mia moglie.


Un grande abbraccio Ellina.
Forza e coraggio.
Tua figlia è un dono. Per te e anche per suo padre.


----------



## Old Becco (30 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ho 40 anni e sono separato da un anno e cinque mesi dopo 7 anni di matrimonio (senza figli) e 2 di fidanzamento. Cinque mesi fa mia moglie aveva deciso di ritornare assieme a me, ma dopo poco tempo ha cambiato idea e si è rimessa con l'amante.
> Mia moglie da quando ci siamo separati è ritornata a vivere con i genitori.
> Dopo un anno dalla separazione ero riuscito a perdonare mia moglie e incominciavo a stare bene anche da solo, ma la seconda delusione mi ha un po' segato le gambe. Pian piano spero di migliorare.
> 
> ...


 -------------------------------------------------------------------

Io non ho il supporto della fede in Dio, me ne dolgo, ma così è,  ma la scelta di avere pazienza e provare a capire e cercare di perdonare a suo tempo l'ho fatta anche io. Ho atteso che passassero quei fatidici tre  o quattro anni, poi lei sembrava "rinsavita.... ma successe ancora e poi ancora e così via. Io ho deciso da tempo di non rifarmi una vita, anche perchè non ho rapporti semplici con la gente in generale e con le donne nello specifico. Condivido assolltuamente con Giobbe anche la sensazione di sentirmi stanco e sfiduciato. Ora ho più di 50 anni e una esistenza solitaria, credo che tu, Giobbe faresti bene a considerare anche l'opzione di riaprire il cuore a nuove possibilità, perchè ti assicuro che la solitudine è davvero un gran peso, e da quello che mi è parso capire tua moglie non ha in programma di tornare con te.


----------



## Old lele51 (30 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ho 40 anni e sono separato da un anno e cinque mesi dopo 7 anni di matrimonio (senza figli) e 2 di fidanzamento. Cinque mesi fa mia moglie aveva deciso di ritornare assieme a me, ma dopo poco tempo ha cambiato idea e si è rimessa con l'amante.
> Mia moglie da quando ci siamo separati è ritornata a vivere con i genitori.
> Dopo un anno dalla separazione ero riuscito a perdonare mia moglie e incominciavo a stare bene anche da solo, ma la seconda delusione mi ha un po' segato le gambe. Pian piano spero di migliorare.
> 
> ...


Giò, caro amico... siamo in molti a non aver elaborato ancora le bastonate ricevute... solo tu sai il dolore e la disperazione che hai provato... credo che non puoi chiudere la tua vita a 40 anni, mio nonno uomo saggio diceva proprio che a quella età un uomo comincia a vivere... e credo che tu non puoi sederti e vedere che la vita ti passa davanti mentre tu aspetti che tua moglie ritorni... l'alleanza con Dio non puoi sottoscriverla da solo, ricorda che "lei" ha rotto il contratto matrimoniale... e te sei libero di fare altrettanto... nessuno ti potrà giudicare se ti rifai una vita, penso che Dio non vuole la tua sofferenza ma la tua allegria di vivere, hai tempo davanti per riprovare però devi chiudere con il passato, non aspettare altro tempo, fra due anni sarai ancora solo e ti sarai talmente abituato alla tua situazione che avrai paura di uscire dal guscio che ti sei costruito attorno, ti assumi colpe che non sono tue, le scelte altrui non dipendono del tuo vissuto o del tuo comportamento dipendono solo da loro... comincia a pensare solo a te e non tanto a lei... devi rompere il cordone che ti lega sentimentalmente altrimenti non ne esci più... coraggio ce la puoi fare... in bocca al lupo.
Lele


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E c'hai ragione anche tu, Grande, secondo l'intendimento del Mondo.
> 
> Ma una grossa parte di me pensa che nei matrimoni religiosi ci sia davvero Dio insieme, e che ciò che Dio ha unito non si possa dividere! A volte semplicemente i cammini umani richiedono dignità, e Giobbe è comunque molto dignitoso nella sua attesa!


Io invece non credo tanto ai matrimoni religiosi sai? E' come se bisognasse raccontarsela un po' per far durare un unione! 
Dio vuole che perdoni mia moglie e la perdono.
Dio vuole che accetti il suo ritorno e lo accetto.
Dio mi ha messo alla prova e io la devo superare.

Nonostante sia atea ( di cultura cattolica) potrei leggerla anche cosi:
Io sono figlio di Dio, lui mi sta mettendo alla prova per vedere quanto rispetti me stesso. Lui da me vuole forza e devo dimostrargliela. Devo perdonare come fa Lui ma devo dimostrargli che rispetto il dono che mi ha dato, ossia la mia vita, di conseguenza tutelarla al meglio, senza annullarmi per nessuno!


----------



## Old alesera (30 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ho 40 anni e sono separato da un anno e cinque mesi dopo 7 anni di matrimonio (senza figli) e 2 di fidanzamento. Cinque mesi fa mia moglie aveva deciso di ritornare assieme a me, ma dopo poco tempo ha cambiato idea e si è rimessa con l'amante.
> Mia moglie da quando ci siamo separati è ritornata a vivere con i genitori.
> Dopo un anno dalla separazione ero riuscito a perdonare mia moglie e incominciavo a stare bene anche da solo, ma la seconda delusione mi ha un po' segato le gambe. Pian piano spero di migliorare.
> 
> ...



Fedi posso chiederti una cosa ma il voler comunque stare con tua moglie non è anche voglia di non stare solo e paura di restarci??? Dio che può fare con tua moglie?


----------



## Grande82 (30 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io invece non credo tanto ai matrimoni religiosi sai? E' come se bisognasse raccontarsela un po' per far durare un unione!
> Dio vuole che perdoni mia moglie e la perdono.
> Dio vuole che accetti il suo ritorno e lo accetto.
> Dio mi ha messo alla prova e io la devo superare.
> ...


 pur condividendo il principio e certa che non sia volere di Dio che giobbe o altri annullino la propria vita in attesa, non credo Dio parli mai di non annullare se stessi, anzi, in assoluto la bibbia riporta spesso il concetto di fare a meno di noi, dei nostri bisogni per gli altri. Amare gli altri è la base di ogni comandamento. E fra i comandamenti c'è di non tradire ma non c'è mai di non farsi zerbini.... 
Detto ciò poi concordo nel dire che comunque è perccato di superbia credere che lei possa o voglia tornare e pensare di decidere per altri o sprecare la propria vita, che è un dono, in attesa. Ma non posso dire che sia il punto di vista di Dio sulla faccenda...


----------



## Old Sintesi (30 Ottobre 2008)

Io credo che Giobbe sappia quello che sta facendo. Solo lui può intimamente sentire se la vita che ha scelto, lo soddisfa o meno. Nessuno di noi cerca l'infelicità. L'importante è vivere al meglio ogni situazione che la nostra esistenza ci prospetta ed avere la forza di crederci e di cambiare.

Ciao.


----------



## Nordica (30 Ottobre 2008)

Anche io credo che Giobbe deve avere le sue ragione per fare quello che fa'!

é trovo molto bello un uomo che aspetta la sua donna! 

normalmente siamo noi donne che aspettiamo!

e auguro con tutto il cuore che la sua donna capisca che persona splendida che ha perso, e presto torni a casa!

"se ci credi veramente potrebbe averarsi!"


----------



## Old geko (30 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ho 40 anni e sono separato da un anno e cinque mesi dopo 7 anni di matrimonio (senza figli) e 2 di fidanzamento. Cinque mesi fa mia moglie aveva deciso di ritornare assieme a me, ma dopo poco tempo ha cambiato idea e si è rimessa con l'amante.


Giobbe, rimango un po' attonito da quanto scrivi. Questa non è la società della solitudine, beh magari della superficialità sì...cmq non c'è peggior cieco di chi non vuol vedere, parafrasando DiPietro.
Ti stai creando uno scudo di paranoie esagerato, o forse sei il tipo a cui piace compiangersi! Male male, benchè molte donne siano portate a fare le crocerossine, alla maggior parte il pappamolla non garba! Magari tua moglie era una di quelle!
Cmq animo ragazzo mio, i miei amici quarantenni, mollati o meno, corrono ancora alla cavallina, facendosi enormi scorpacciate di sesso.
Parti da li per ritrovare te stesso.


----------



## Nordica (30 Ottobre 2008)

Tu non puoi capire!







ci vuole un cuore per farlo!


ps: non sono al lavoro.....


----------



## Old Sintesi (30 Ottobre 2008)

geko ha detto:


> i miei amici quarantenni, mollati o meno, corrono ancora alla cavallina, facendosi enormi scorpacciate di sesso.
> Parti da li per ritrovare te stesso.


Corrono alla cavallina, o dietro le cavallone?


----------



## Iris (30 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Corrono alla cavallina, o dietro le cavallone?


Hai dimenticato di salutarci.

I miei omaggi.

L.


----------



## Old geko (30 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Tu non puoi capire!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cos'è un invito?
cmq non sei mai stata al lavoro

Ci vuole invece razionalità: ha già buttato 9 anni della sua vita correndo dietro ad un falso mito.
Animo gente !


----------



## Old geko (30 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato di salutarci.
> 
> I miei omaggi.
> 
> L.


ops scusa; ciao


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Ottobre 2008)

boh.. secondo me la moglie di giobbe è una paracula e basta.
come si fa a tornare a vivere in casa con i genitori da adulti? va bè adulti.. mi sembra che sia giobbe che i suoi la trattino come si tratta una ragazzina capricciosa... con la speranza che diventi più brava.


----------



## Old Sintesi (30 Ottobre 2008)

Magari non può permettersi un affitto o un mutuo?


----------



## Old alesera (30 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Magari non può permettersi un affitto o un mutuo?



magari va a stare con altre ragazze avrebeb più dignità!


----------



## Old Sintesi (30 Ottobre 2008)

Sono tante le scelte, poi dipende dalla situazione contingente...


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Magari non può permettersi un affitto o un mutuo?




CHI?


----------



## Nordica (30 Ottobre 2008)

geko ha detto:


> cos'è un invito?
> cmq non sei mai stata al lavoro
> 
> Ci vuole invece razionalità: ha già buttato 9 anni della sua vita correndo dietro ad un falso mito.
> Animo gente !


 
Caro Geko,

_con tutto il mio rispetto! TU che ne sai di dove sono io? se sono al lavoro o no?_
_mi dispiace illuderti, ma io le altre volte ero al lavoro! sgridami pure! invece sta mattina mi sono colegata da casa mia!_

se continui a fare il cattivo, ti stacco la coda con i denti!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





per Giobbe! lasciamo che sia _lui a decidere_ se ha buttato via dei anni o no!
io sono stata 12 anni con il mio ex! ma non ritengo che li ho buttato via! abbiamo vissuto bene quei anni, ma alla fina mancava l'amore e ci siamo lasciati!

ogni esperienza porta qualcosa!

ciao Geko, torno alle mie tabelle sul pc!


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Brava Ninna!! (sul fatto di non rimpiangere gli anni spesi in una relazione!)

Sono lacrime di coccodrillo, altrimenti!


----------



## Nordica (30 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Brava Ninna!! (sul fatto di non rimpiangere gli anni spesi in una relazione!)
> 
> Sono lacrime di coccodrillo, altrimenti!


Ciao cara,

ti trovo molto affascinante con questo avatar di classe!


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Grazie cara, noblesse oblige!


----------



## Old geko (30 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Caro Geko,
> 
> _con tutto il mio rispetto! TU che ne sai di dove sono io? se sono al lavoro o no?_
> _mi dispiace illuderti, ma io le altre volte ero al lavoro! sgridami pure! invece sta mattina mi sono colegata da casa mia!_
> ...


oddio, ninna non usare certe espressioni che potrei stracapire!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...non ho propriamente una coda ma ho avuto un flash di te che...vabbè lasciamo perdere!
Scusa l'irriverenza, ma attualmente sei single? 
Guarda che sono ferratissimo con excel!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 magari potremmo unire l'utile al dilettevole!!!


----------



## Old alesera (30 Ottobre 2008)

mmm ninna io ci starei!


----------



## Nordica (30 Ottobre 2008)

geko ha detto:


> oddio, ninna non usare certe espressioni che potrei stracapire!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

sono felicemente (anche se non molto ricambiata) sposata!

comunque per excel mi tengo il tuo contatto! cera una cosa che non riuscivo a fare! ah si!   

	
	
		
		
	


	




come cavolo si fa' a fare un elenco numerato?

cmq per coda non intendevo quella!


----------



## Nordica (30 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> mmm ninna io ci starei!


 
Ma Ale????  che dici????!!!


----------



## Old avalon (30 Ottobre 2008)

Ciao a tutti, sono Avalon questo è il mio primo post in assoluto in un forum. Dopo 15 anni di matrimonio ho tradito mio marito con un ragazzo che ha circa 10 anni meno di me e, come me, sposato con prole. L'accordo sin dalla prima volta è perfetto, entrambi siamo felicemente sposati e felicemente amanti. Per la prima volta in vita mia ho scoperto di non essere frigida e mi sento incredibilmente sexy! Sensi di colpa? nessuno! Se avessi saputo che mi avrebbe fatto stare tanto bene con me stessa l'avrei fatto prima!

A Luca: non prendertela e vai avanti!


----------



## Nordica (30 Ottobre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono Avalon questo è il mio primo post in assoluto in un forum. Dopo 15 anni di matrimonio ho tradito mio marito con un ragazzo che ha circa 10 anni meno di me e, come me, sposato con prole. L'accordo sin dalla prima volta è perfetto, entrambi siamo felicemente sposati e felicemente amanti. Per la prima volta in vita mia ho scoperto di non essere frigida e mi sento incredibilmente sexy! Sensi di colpa? nessuno! Se avessi saputo che mi avrebbe fatto stare tanto bene con me stessa l'avrei fatto prima!
> 
> A Luca: non prendertela e vai avanti!


 
Devi aprirti uno thread tuo!

non puoi arrivare così nel thread di un altro!

torna con uno thread tuo!

ciao


----------



## Nordica (30 Ottobre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono Avalon questo è il mio primo post in assoluto in un forum. Dopo 15 anni di matrimonio ho tradito mio marito con un ragazzo che ha circa 10 anni meno di me e, come me, sposato con prole. L'accordo sin dalla prima volta è perfetto, entrambi siamo felicemente sposati e felicemente amanti. Per la prima volta in vita mia ho scoperto di non essere frigida e mi sento incredibilmente sexy! Sensi di colpa? nessuno! Se avessi saputo che mi avrebbe fatto stare tanto bene con me stessa l'avrei fatto prima!
> 
> A Luca: non prendertela e vai avanti!


 
chi e Luca?


----------



## Old Sintesi (30 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> chi e Luca?


Sono io.


----------



## Nordica (30 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Sono io.


 
Ciao Luca!  lieta di sapere come ti chiami!


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono Avalon questo è il mio primo post in assoluto in un forum. Dopo 15 anni di matrimonio ho tradito mio marito con un ragazzo che ha circa 10 anni meno di me e, come me, sposato con prole. L'accordo sin dalla prima volta è perfetto, entrambi siamo felicemente sposati e felicemente amanti. Per la prima volta in vita mia ho scoperto di non essere frigida e mi sento incredibilmente sexy! Sensi di colpa? nessuno! Se avessi saputo che mi avrebbe fatto stare tanto bene con me stessa l'avrei fatto prima!
> 
> A Luca: non prendertela e vai avanti!



EVVVAIIIIIIIIII!!

http://it.dada.net/video/112769/Gioiosi-giochi-di-colore/

Un'altra nota di colore!

 BENVENUTA.​


----------



## Kid (30 Ottobre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono Avalon questo è il mio primo post in assoluto in un forum. Dopo 15 anni di matrimonio ho tradito mio marito con un ragazzo che ha circa 10 anni meno di me e, come me, sposato con prole. L'accordo sin dalla prima volta è perfetto, entrambi siamo felicemente sposati e felicemente amanti. Per la prima volta in vita mia ho scoperto di non essere frigida e mi sento incredibilmente sexy! Sensi di colpa? nessuno! Se avessi saputo che mi avrebbe fatto stare tanto bene con me stessa l'avrei fatto prima!
> 
> A Luca: non prendertela e vai avanti!



Cavoli, io mi tiro menate per mesi per una storia di pochi mesi e c'è gente che invece è contenta di metterla nel sedere al partner! Guarda te la vita....


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Cavoli, io mi tiro menate per mesi per una storia di pochi mesi e c'è gente che invece è contenta di metterla nel sedere al partner! Guarda te* la vita....*


... che carogna eh?


----------



## Kid (30 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... che carogna eh?


Che minchione io più che altro...


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Che minchione io più che altro...








  no, non sei minchione ... diciamo che sei scivolato sulla buccia di banana


----------



## Nordica (30 Ottobre 2008)

*Grazie Geko*

Grazie Geko!

mi hai risolto un problema enorme!

grazie grazie grazie............

ti nomino il mio piccolo Geko da computer!

ciao


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono Avalon questo è il mio primo post in assoluto in un forum. Dopo 15 anni di matrimonio ho tradito mio marito con un ragazzo che ha circa 10 anni meno di me e, come me, sposato con prole. L'accordo sin dalla prima volta è perfetto, entrambi siamo felicemente sposati e felicemente amanti. Per la prima volta in vita mia ho scoperto di non essere frigida e mi sento incredibilmente sexy! Sensi di colpa? nessuno! Se avessi saputo che mi avrebbe fatto stare tanto bene con me stessa l'avrei fatto prima!
> 
> A Luca: non prendertela e vai avanti!



Avalon benvenuta CHE FELICITA' ! WOW!


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

*Ninna...Ninna....*



Ninna ha detto:


> Ciao Luca!  lieta di sapere come ti chiami!


l'aveva detto 200 post fa....!


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> sono *felicemente (anche se non molto ricambiata) sposata!*
> :


questo chiamasi OSSIMORO!!!


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2008)

*dici?*



Verena67 ha detto:


> questo chiamasi OSSIMORO!!!


Però anche come confusione esistenziale... non é male. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Nordica (30 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> questo chiamasi OSSIMORO!!!


 
Mmmmm si lo so'!


----------



## Old DONVITOCORLEONE (30 Ottobre 2008)

Avalon...baciamo le mani!!!!
ehi kid,amico...io l'avrei risolta in altra maniera nella quale e' sicuro che non torna indietro ma neache va avanti a prendere per il culo chissa' quantio altri,insomma una specie di favore all'umanita'


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

DONVITOCORLEONE ha detto:


> Avalon...baciamo le mani!!!!
> ehi kid,amico...io l'avrei risolta in altra maniera nella quale e' sicuro che non torna indietro ma neache va avanti a prendere per il culo chissa' quantio altri,insomma una specie di favore all'umanita'


come primo post mica male.

cosa volevi dire?


----------



## Old DONVITOCORLEONE (31 Ottobre 2008)

volevo dire che io il tradimento lo lavo col sangue.....se si puo' usare un'espressione cosi' forte


----------



## LDS (31 Ottobre 2008)

DONVITOCORLEONE ha detto:


> volevo dire che io il tradimento lo lavo col sangue.....se si puo' usare un'espressione cosi' forte



un vero genio!

sei giusto giusto l'utente che mancava a questo forum.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

in effetti...!


----------



## Old ellina69 (31 Ottobre 2008)

come nel film revenge, con kevin costner e antony queen?


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Che figo quel film!!!!


----------



## Old DONVITOCORLEONE (31 Ottobre 2008)

no,come nel film il padrino


----------



## Old Becco (31 Ottobre 2008)

E va bene dai, prendiamoci anche le facezie di DonVito. Tanto a questo punto non ci facciamo mancare niente, anzi sapete che faccio? Una bella sfida a duello nella brughiera nebbiosa e gelida, domattina sarebbe perfetta. I padrini, i fioretti sul cuscino blù, il dottore.... ma ho un problema. Se devo sfidare tutti gli amanti di mia moglie, mi serve un lanciagranate.
....meglio  un lanciagranatine !
Buon fine settimana .... ai sepolcri.


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Ottobre 2008)

DONVITOCORLEONE ha detto:


> volevo dire che io il tradimento lo lavo col sangue.....se si puo' usare un'espressione cosi' forte


orpo!


----------



## Old Sintesi (1 Novembre 2008)

Becco ha detto:


> Se devo sfidare tutti gli amanti di mia moglie, mi serve un lanciagranate.








  Oppure puoi eliminare solo lei.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> un vero genio!
> 
> sei giusto giusto l'utente che mancava a questo forum.


ora manca il kamikaze e siamo davvero al completo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Novembre 2008)

Becco ha detto:


> E va bene dai, prendiamoci anche le facezie di DonVito. Tanto a questo punto non ci facciamo mancare niente, anzi sapete che faccio? Una bella sfida a duello nella brughiera nebbiosa e gelida, domattina sarebbe perfetta. I padrini, i fioretti sul cuscino blù, il dottore.... ma ho un problema.* Se devo sfidare tutti gli amanti di mia moglie, mi serve un lanciagranate.
> ....meglio  un lanciagranatine !*
> Buon fine settimana .... ai sepolcri.
















scusa ma li colleziona?

in effetti il tuo nick la dice lunga...


----------



## Old DONVITOCORLEONE (1 Novembre 2008)

non sapendo dove fare una domanda la faccio qui:si devo soo parlare bene del tradimento e dei suoi interpreti o si puo' fare anche di no....e' evidente che donvito e' sufficientemente contrario alla pratica ma col dovuto rispetto sia per la pratica stessa che per gli interpreti......
p.s=in festa comandata divento stranamente democratico!!!!!


----------



## Old giobbe (1 Novembre 2008)

DONVITOCORLEONE ha detto:


> non sapendo dove fare una domanda la faccio qui:si devo soo parlare bene del tradimento e dei suoi interpreti o si puo' fare anche di no....e' evidente che donvito e' sufficientemente contrario alla pratica ma col dovuto rispetto sia per la pratica stessa che per gli interpreti......
> p.s=in festa comandata divento stranamente democratico!!!!!


Puoi parlarne male in tutta serenità che tanto traditori e amanti qui dentro ci hanno fatto l'abitudine ad esser bastonati.


----------



## Old lele51 (2 Novembre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Oppure puoi eliminare solo lei.


Quoto, credo che sia meno complicato, e magari passi il cappello per gli oboli e la coletta ti aiuta nel funerale...


----------



## Bruja (2 Novembre 2008)

*Don*



DONVITOCORLEONE ha detto:


> non sapendo dove fare una domanda la faccio qui:si devo soo parlare bene del tradimento e dei suoi interpreti o si puo' fare anche di no....e' evidente che donvito e' sufficientemente contrario alla pratica ma col dovuto rispetto sia per la pratica stessa che per gli interpreti......
> p.s=in festa comandata divento stranamente democratico!!!!!


Domanda pure, anche noi siamo molto democratici, compresi i giorni feriali. 
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Novembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ho 40 anni e sono separato da un anno e cinque mesi dopo 7 anni di matrimonio (senza figli) e 2 di fidanzamento. Cinque mesi fa mia moglie aveva deciso di ritornare assieme a me, ma dopo poco tempo ha cambiato idea e si è rimessa con l'amante.
> Mia moglie da quando ci siamo separati è ritornata a vivere con i genitori.
> Dopo un anno dalla separazione ero riuscito a perdonare mia moglie e incominciavo a stare bene anche da solo, ma la seconda delusione mi ha un po' segato le gambe. Pian piano spero di migliorare.
> 
> ...





Becco ha detto:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Io non ho il supporto della fede in Dio, me ne dolgo, ma così è, ma la scelta di avere pazienza e provare a capire e cercare di perdonare a suo tempo l'ho fatta anche io. Ho atteso che passassero quei fatidici tre o quattro anni, poi lei sembrava "rinsavita.... ma successe ancora e poi ancora e così via. Io ho deciso da tempo di non rifarmi una vita, anche perchè non ho rapporti semplici con la gente in generale e con le donne nello specifico. Condivido assolltuamente con Giobbe anche la sensazione di sentirmi stanco e sfiduciato. Ora ho più di 50 anni e una esistenza solitaria, credo che tu, Giobbe faresti bene a considerare anche l'opzione di riaprire il cuore a nuove possibilità, perchè ti assicuro che la solitudine è davvero un gran peso, e da quello che mi è parso capire tua moglie non ha in programma di tornare con te.





lele51 ha detto:


> Giò, caro amico... siamo in molti a non aver elaborato ancora le bastonate ricevute... solo tu sai il dolore e la disperazione che hai provato... credo che non puoi chiudere la tua vita a 40 anni, mio nonno uomo saggio diceva proprio che a quella età un uomo comincia a vivere... e credo che tu non puoi sederti e vedere che la vita ti passa davanti mentre tu aspetti che tua moglie ritorni... l'alleanza con Dio non puoi sottoscriverla da solo, ricorda che "lei" ha rotto il contratto matrimoniale... e te sei libero di fare altrettanto... nessuno ti potrà giudicare se ti rifai una vita, penso che Dio non vuole la tua sofferenza ma la tua allegria di vivere, hai tempo davanti per riprovare però devi chiudere con il passato, non aspettare altro tempo, fra due anni sarai ancora solo e ti sarai talmente abituato alla tua situazione che avrai paura di uscire dal guscio che ti sei costruito attorno, ti assumi colpe che non sono tue, le scelte altrui non dipendono del tuo vissuto o del tuo comportamento dipendono solo da loro... comincia a pensare solo a te e non tanto a lei... devi rompere il cordone che ti lega sentimentalmente altrimenti non ne esci più... coraggio ce la puoi fare... in bocca al lupo.
> Lele


 Certo che per quelle come me che sono ..tornate sulla piazza leggervi è davvero sconfortante. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma vi sembra che può avere un senso aspettare donne che da anni si sono allontanate?
Ma non sapete che se una donna ha chiuso lo ha fatto?! Potrebbe rientrare solo per mera convenienza: è questo che volete?
Santo cielo siete uomini giovani con davanti 20 o 30 anni di vita piena perché mai vi volete mummificare così?!
Volete lasciare campo libero solo a quelli che teorizzano che bisogna vivere ogni occasione?
E a noi donne lasciate solo quei bei tomi?


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo che per quelle come me che sono ..tornate sulla piazza leggervi è davvero sconfortante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E cosa c'hanno da perdere ... prendiamo il caso di Giobbe: Ha la casa gratis  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vero Giobbe?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E cosa c'hanno da perdere ... prendiamo il caso di Giobbe: Ha la casa gratis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Giobbe ci sta consumando la sua vita privandosi delle gioie della famiglia che tanto vorrebbe.


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo che per quelle come me che sono ..tornate sulla piazza leggervi è davvero sconfortante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non conosco bene le donne ma mia moglie non mi sembra così decisa.
Non solo non sa cosa vuole, ma in questo momento non sa nemmeno chi è lei.
È una brava donna, ha un buon cuore ma quando ti metti a giocare col fuoco vieni risucchiato in un vortice da cui più il tempo passa e più è difficile uscirne.
Tu Persa sei un poco pessimista: non ho davanti 30 anni di vita piena, ma l'eternità.
Non la sto aspettando, ho cercato di fare la scelta giusta e cerco di comportarmi di conseguenza.
Anche se mia moglie non tornerà mai, non c'è problema, la scelta che ho preso sarà giusta in ogni caso. In ogni caso vivrò una vita piena.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Novembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non conosco bene le donne ma mia moglie non mi sembra così decisa.
> Non solo non sa cosa vuole, ma in questo momento non sa nemmeno chi è lei.
> È una brava donna, ha un buon cuore ma quando ti metti a giocare col fuoco vieni risucchiato in un vortice da cui più il tempo passa e più è difficile uscirne.
> Tu Persa sei un poco pessimista: non ho davanti 30 anni di vita piena, ma l'eternità.
> ...


 Frega a me! Tanto non so neanche fare il ragù napoletano ..io lo faccio con la trita e lo cuocio in pentola a pressione...tiè


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Frega a me! Tanto non so neanche fare il ragù napoletano ..io lo faccio con la trita e lo cuocio in pentola a pressione...tiè

















Adesso il ragù lo faccio da solo.
Lo faccio cuocere per 3 ore ma ancora non è buono come quello di mia mamma.
Mi sa che più che del sapore del ragù ho nostalgia dell'atmosfera che si respirava durante i pranzi della mia gioventù.


----------



## Mari' (3 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Giobbe ci sta consumando la sua vita privandosi delle gioie della famiglia che tanto vorrebbe.


----------



## Nordica (3 Novembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Adesso il ragù lo faccio da solo.
> Lo faccio cuocere per 3 ore ma ancora non è buono come quello di mia mamma.
> Mi sa che più che del sapore del ragù ho nostalgia dell'atmosfera che si respirava durante i pranzi della mia gioventù.


 
Ma tu quanti anni hai Giobbe?
penso anche io che mitifichiamo certe cose perché ci mancano! ma nessuno e niente potrà mai sostituirgli!

Io spero che tua moglie trovi la strada per casa! ma purtroppo penso anché che le donne quando prendono queste decisioni sono molto decisi! e non tornano facilmente indietro!


----------



## Old geko (3 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Ma tu quanti anni hai Giobbe?
> penso anche io che mitifichiamo certe cose perché ci mancano! ma nessuno e niente potrà mai sostituirgli!
> 
> Io spero che tua moglie trovi la strada per casa! ma purtroppo penso anché che le donne quando prendono queste decisioni sono molto decisi! e non tornano facilmente indietro!


non credo , se ha fatto come pollicino. ma col ragù!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












cmq quoto, difficile torni sui suoi passi, scivolerebbe ...sul ragù!


----------



## Nordica (3 Novembre 2008)

geko ha detto:


> non credo , se ha fatto come pollicino. ma col ragù!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non si ride sul dolore dei altri!

ma un po' devo ridere per forza....  

	
	
		
		
	


	













.. pensando a pollicino con il ragù!


----------



## Nordica (3 Novembre 2008)

*Geko*

Come stai?

la coda?

tutto bene?


----------



## Old giulia (4 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Ma tu quanti anni hai Giobbe?
> 
> 40!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ninaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! Sveglia!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nordica (6 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Ninna ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma tu quanti anni hai Giobbe?
> ...


----------



## Bruja (9 Novembre 2008)

*ops*



Ninna ha detto:


> Ma tu quanti anni hai Giobbe?
> penso anche io che mitifichiamo certe cose perché ci mancano! ma nessuno e niente potrà mai sostituirgli!
> 
> Io spero che tua moglie trovi la strada per casa! ma purtroppo penso anché che le donne quando prendono queste decisioni sono molto decisi! e non tornano facilmente indietro!


Intanto solo dietro tua garbata richiesta, non si scrive mitifichiamo ma mitizziamo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Per il resto ho la sensazione che la moglie non abbia il problema di trovare strade ma di interrogarsi, se ne ha la voglia, sul tipo di rapporto che può o vuole avere in un matrimonio.  Per soddisfazione di Giobbe credo sarebbe già un punto che lei parlasse con lui in modo pianificante. Non ho detto progettuale perché questo presume che abbia progetti con lui, e se non ne avesse, pianificare risulta il modo di chiarire definitivo le proprie posizioni, sempre che lei non abbia ritenuto di averlo già fatto.
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Intanto solo dietro tua garbata richiesta, non si scrive mitifichiamo ma mitizziamo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Signora!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   lei mi cade sul pisello  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   non ce l'ho fatta a trattenermi


----------



## Bruja (9 Novembre 2008)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Signora!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io al massimo inciampo, non cado!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io al massimo inciampo, non cado!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Signora!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bruja ha detto:


> Io al massimo inciampo, non cado!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mari' ha detto:


>


 
Ma guarda te 'ste due para-"gnoste"!


----------



## Old giulia (9 Novembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ho 40 anni e sono separato da un anno e cinque mesi dopo 7 anni di matrimonio (senza figli) e 2 di fidanzamento. . moglie qualora lei decidesse di ritornare con me.
> Nonostante tutto, amo ancora mia moglie.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma guarda te 'ste due para-"gnoste"!


Ognuno é il tipo di para.... che si merita! Tu hai ampi e versatili meriti 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Nordica (10 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> giobbe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ho 40 anni e sono separato da un anno e cinque mesi dopo 7 anni di matrimonio (senza figli) e 2 di fidanzamento. . moglie qualora lei decidesse di ritornare con me.
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> giulia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > giobbe ha detto:
> ...


Naaaa...tranquilla è uno scorfano!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	







Ps. Giobbe, lo dico solo per preservare la tua virtù eh!


----------



## Nordica (11 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Naaaa...tranquilla è uno scorfano!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
intanto per me e bellissimo.................


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> intanto per me e bellissimo.................




Ma vi siete incontrati dal vivo?


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2008)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Ma vi siete incontrati dal vivo?


Ma che vai dicendo... é bello come un cero votivo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 (tanto giobbe è persona di spirito...santo e mi perdona la libertà) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------

